# Logan 2557 tool post, does this look right?



## Investigator (Sep 22, 2017)

20170922_142554[1]



__ Investigator
__ Sep 22, 2017






I bought this lathe and am moving it home.  This doesnt look correct to me.  Looks like a double tool post turret lathe cross slide with a compound on top of that.  Is this the right way?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 22, 2017)

I believe that the key ways at the back are for attaching upside down tools to it, to be used on the back side of the work. Does the cross slide have controls? handle and dial?  That looks like a shop made tool post, too. You're right, it doesn't look right, the way the compound is attached.


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 23, 2017)

Its set up to be used as a turret LATHE , production style. Nice set up wish I had it on mine. I'd set up the back slots up with a dedicated cut off tool . Just reverse cranking direction and cut with the tool upside down. Turning the cross slide out and cut off being ready for the next piece. Nice lathe that tool post I think is for the back of the slide ,, the high handle is the giveaway . Great lathe you have there too good luck have fun be safe.......


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes, it looks like one variety of turret lathe that's been converted to an engine lathe without changing the carriage.  Or maybe cross slide.

Correction - 2557 as shipped is an engine lathe (thread cutting lathe), with tailstock and standard compound equipped cross slide.  On this one, the standard cross slide has been removed and replaced by a double-tool cross slide.  The photo doesn't show enough of the rest of the lathe to see whether there is a tailstock or a bed turret on the right end.


----------



## dlane (Sep 23, 2017)

Did it come with a tailstock or a turret, Ied keep the x slide and get a axa or bxa tool post and holders
I think I see bit of a turret back there.


----------

